# ME: The Medical Facts



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

M.E: The Medical Facts Explains all the medical facts about M.E. in detail without including details of the dirty politics surrounding the illness - this is a purely medical text. Includes highly detailed research findings and references, a must-read for anyone with an interest in the illness.This website includes the full length version with very detailed medical information, and a more basic, summarised version. http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/methemedicalfacts.htmThis is a great site to find info to share with friends and family who might not know much about ME.


----------

